# Hr10-250



## vMAC (Aug 5, 2006)

So is it at all possible to load wi-fi drivers to a HR10-250 or am I limited to a ethernet cable. I ask this because I have one of my HR10-250's in my bedroom and don't have ethernet cables in there so I would have to run them through the attic and that would be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

No wireless on the Hr10-250.


----------



## dschrodel (Sep 13, 2006)

I have to hr10-250's running wireless. The only problem is that I had to use the Tivo wireless adapters to make it work because the drivers that are supported are for devices that I couldn't find in the stores now. They are all older usb wireless devices.

I used the 6.2 wireless scripts to set up wep.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I had forgotten about 6.3 and wireless.
That's good news. Pardon my gaffe, carry on.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

From usb.map (6.3a stock drivers):
_
[wireless network]

device old-prism2_usb firmware prism2
product 0411 0016 Melco WLI-USB-S11
product 045e 006e Microsoft MN-510
product 049f 0033 Compaq/Intel PRO/Wireless
product 066b 2212 Linksys WUSB11 v2.5
product 066b 2213 Linksys WUSB12
product 067c 1022 Siemens SpeedStream 1022
product 0846 4110 Netgear MA111
product 08de 7a01 Prism device
product 09aa 3642 D-Link DWL-120 rev D
product 0b3b 1601 Hawking WU250
product 0baf 00eb US Robotics 1120
product 0d8e 7a01 Prism device
product 1668 0408 Actiontec Prism2.5 Adapter
product 1668 0421 Actiontec Prism2.5 Adapter
product 1915 2236 Linksys WUSB11 v3.0
product 2001 3700 D-Link DWL-122
product 2001 3702 D-Link DWL-120 rev F
product 413c 8100 Dell TrueMobile 1180
product 8086 1111 Intel PRO/Wireless 2011B

device vnetusba firmware atmel503a
product 03eb 7603 Atmel AT76C503A-i3861 Adapter
product 03eb 7604 Atmel AT76C503A-i3863 Adapter
product 03eb 7605 Atmel AT76C503A-RFMD Adapter
product 050d 0050 Belkin F5D6050 ver 2000
product 05dd ff31 Addtron AWU-120
product 077b 2219 Linksys WUSB11 v2.6
product 0864 4100 NETGEAR MA101
product 0864 4102 NETGEAR MA101 rev B
product 0d5c a002 SMC2662W V.2 / Belkin F5D6050
product 1915 2233 Linksys WUSB11 v2.8
product 2001 3200 D-Link DWL-120 rev E

device CNXTSPDriver
product 1915 2234 Linksys WUSB54G
product 5041 2235 Linksys WUSB54GP
product 09AA 1000 Spinnaker Proto board
product 413C 8102 Spinnaker DUT
product 0846 4200 Netgear WG121
product 0846 4210 Netgear WG121
product 050D 7050 Belkin F5D7050 ver 1000
product 0411 0050 Buffalo WLI2-USB2-G54
product 2001 3701 DLink DWL-G120 B1
product 2001 3703 DLink DWL-G122 A1

device isl38sm_usb
product 0915 2000 Cohiba Proto board
product 0915 2002 Cohiba Proto board
product 0572 2000 Cohiba Proto board
product 0572 2002 Cohiba Proto board
product 413C 8104 Cohiba Proto board
product 0707 EE13 SMC 2862W-G
product 0846 4240 Netgear WG111 v2
product 0D8E 3762 DLink DWL-G120 B2
product 2001 3705 DLink DWL-G120 C2
product 2001 3704 DLink DWL-G122 A2

device usb-cdc
product 0a5c bd11 CDC Downloader
product 0a5c 0cdc CDC Proto board
product 150a 1010 TiVo Wireless G
product 150a 1011 TiVo Wireless G_


----------



## vMAC (Aug 5, 2006)

BLAH........tooo fast. I haven't even gotten around to zippering my HR10-250 yet I'm going to do this tomorrow. Seems pretty straightforward. I've worked with linux before so I don't see it being a problem. But I just got my HR10 about two weeks ago. 

So what wireless adaptors work and where will I need to go to access those drivers for 6.2?


----------



## vMAC (Aug 5, 2006)

Also I see that it supports 54G? And dschrodel you said you had WEP enabled? Does it also support wpa? As that's what I have on my network now; that would be awesome


----------

